# NJ Rescues, male Golden in Woodbridge



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

This was sent to me by a friend. Can anyone contact the NJ rescues?

http://www.petfinder.com:80/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10805938&mtf=1

WE ARE CURRENTLY SEEKING A 501 C 3 RESCUE TO HELP US WITH LANDON, A 4 YR. OLD MALE GOLDEN RETRIEVER. HE WAS SURRENDERED BY HIS FAMILY THAT COULD NO LONGER KEEP HIM DUE TO A MOVE OUT OF THE COUNTRY. LANDON IS TERRIFIED AT THE SHELTER. HE IS NOT AGGRESSIVE HE JUST LOOKS FOR ANY OPPORTUNITY TO AVOID US AND HIDES. HE IS STARTING TO COME AROUND BUT WOULD BENEFIT FROM BEING IN A LESS STRESSFUL ENVIRONMENT THAT A RESCUE COULD OFFER HIM. HE IS IN TIP TOP CONDITION AND STUNNINGLY GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

what a handsome boy.... Im sure a rescue will pick him up....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is so handsome. I hope one of the rescues pulls him soon.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I let GRRI-NJ know. Shayne is usually great at responding fast.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I received a reply from Shore Hearts GRR, they said they could have room for him but they need to find out if he is good with other dogs as all their fosters have dogs.
I asked them to keep me posted about this.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he near GRAPE rescue?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Is he near GRAPE rescue?


I think Woodbridge, NJ is near Newark, closer to New York that to Pa.

I didn't contact GRAPE I thought it would be too far?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone contacted DVGRR? I can't right now.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Has anyone contacted DVGRR? I can't right now.


 
I emailed DVGRR the listing.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GRRI-NJ is checking him out. I think he will be all set.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> GRRI-NJ is checking him out. I think he will be all set.


 
That's great news! Thanks!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

DVGRR just notified me that they will email the shelter and can help if needed


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i emailed grape (part of) yesterday and the director of grape contacted a jersey rescue. her email back is the following:
I know one of our volunteers called about
this dog yesterday. I'm not sure what the status is
though. We are able to help though.

so i'm hopeful he's taken care of

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

I hope the New Jersey rescue saved him!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

DVGRR emailed me back yesterday saying that they recieved several emails about this boy and they were working on it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> DVGRR emailed me back yesterday saying that they recieved several emails about this boy and they were working on it.


Can't wait to meet the DVGRR volunteers and Polo! I'm so happy another life will be saved!


----------

